# Aftermarket shift knob for the TT



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Can anyone recommend an aftermarket shift knob? Looking for a direct replacement billet/alumimum one that will be a little shorter than stock. Pics would be lovely...Thanks bros...


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket shift knob for the TT (paullee)*

Best option IMO
http://www.autoaesthetics.com/....html


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Aftermarket shift knob for the TT (TTRU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTRU* »_Best option IMO
http://www.autoaesthetics.com/....html 









I totally agree! Very nice weighted shift knob and I LOVE mine. Feels great in the hand and suprisingly doesn't get overly Hot in the summer. I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Aftermarket shift knob for the TT (IndyTTom)*

I ordered the forge big knob (black), I know you were looking for billet, but I'll post pics next week when I get it installed...


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Aftermarket shift knob for the TT (TTRU)*

Beautiful options...but it would seriously put a dent in my wallet, not that it has stopped me before.
Anyone with an opinion on the Forge one?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket shift knob for the TT (paullee)*

I just can't justify $230 for a shift knob...


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Aftermarket shift knob for the TT (l88m22vette)*

They do have a special on one of the shift knobs for $150. Must...not.....click.....PURCHASE BUTTON....!!!!


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

Agreed, there is no way I am paying that much for a knob, I dont care how great it looks. does look very nice however.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*

It's not just how it looks but how it feels! It feels Great in your hand and makes you want to fondle it all the time







It took me about 2 years before I pulled the trigger on the $150.00 model but I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

Does anyone have a pic/pics of the stock knob out/apart? I'm really thinking about hacking a cueball to install in place of my stocker...


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Hey vette, I'm supposed to get my forge knob tomorrow, I'll take photos of the stock parts when I get it out this week...also cruise the mkIV classifieds, I got my Forge for $85 shipped...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*

oo, good idea...thanks for the pics


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Cueball??? I had an 8 ball mounted on my old VW sparkly green dune buggy in high school. For a TT, that may be a bit low class. Would work better on the Chevy Cobalt. Sorry to whack you l88m22vette, as you usually post good stuff.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (tt32dsg)*

I'm guessing Chicago was being facetious...


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (paullee)*

Just got my Forge knob installed, looks awesome! I also love the feel, feels more study, substantial through the gearbox:
Installed photos:

























Old Knob Photos for 'vette:
Sorry for the focus on that one...
























_Modified by kclax44 at 11:58 AM 7/7/2009_


_Modified by kclax44 at 11:59 AM 7/7/2009_


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

can you take a picture comparing the factory knob next to your new one. PLEASE!


_Modified by fijitt at 3:31 PM 7/7/2009_


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (fijitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_can you take a picture comparing the factory knob next to your new one. PLEASE!



Sure:
One of the biggest differences other than size is weight, you can tell how hollow and plastic-y feeling the stock one is once you get it off...


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply... im totally sold 
i think ill go with the matte silver with the black 6spd tt logo 
anyone want the normal sized forge polished one i currently have?


_Modified by fijitt at 9:03 PM 7/7/2009_


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (fijitt)*

man...that thing is gi-normeous!!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Very nice Shift Knob!


----------



## yellowtt1.8t (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Nice Jack...I might have to try yours out before I get one. haha


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (yellowtt1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowtt1.8t* »_Nice Jack...I might have to try yours out before I get one. haha


Haha for sure J, you can drive mine at the Guiness Attempt...I'll have my new suspension in by then! (maybe sooner)


----------



## yellowtt1.8t (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Nice! Im excited..I wanna feel the difference between our cars. You can drive mine too.


----------

